# Lost Tegu



## Orion (May 30, 2011)

I was working in my yard today and had 2 of my Tegus out to enjoy the nice sunny day. We do this at least 3 times a week. They were in the front yard and I went in back to throw some branches away, maybe 125 feet away. When I came back my big male Bob was gone. I have looked everywhere. I even got 4 of my neighbors to help look for him. He isnt that fast.....he never move very quickly ever! The one thing I am worried about is we have a lot of hawks and a few bald eagles......With the quickness he disappeared I can only imagine where he went. He was in the shade of a tree so I dont think that the birds could have got him....and he is 4feet long and over 10 pounds.......I have been looking for over 6 hours and still no luck .


----------



## montana (May 30, 2011)

Under something ????


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 30, 2011)

_I hope you find him ,.. is your front yard fenced in? Regardless of size they can move pretty fast when spooked, just on a mission to explore or following a scent. _


----------



## montana (May 30, 2011)

If there is a hole somewhere [sewer or whatever ] that would be my bet ... 

He is a four foot Tegu ... He couldn`t go far [he would hole up and hide ]...

Hope you have him by now..


----------



## Orion (May 30, 2011)

I spent 2 hours digging under the cement porch today. I set a FT mouse in font so I should know if he comes out. 

My yard is not fenced.

I went down into the sewer drains by the house and it didnt look like he had been in there the mud was undisturbed.

Hes a 4 foot Tegu!!!!!! Where the hell could he be hiding?????????!!!!!! you would think he would be easy to find ??????? We have lots of open space in the neighborhood but behind my house there is a 1100 acre park.


----------



## montana (May 30, 2011)

Yeh... 

If mine got away he could go for miles in any direction [nothing but thick forest ]..

Or he could get in a wood pile that could take days to dismantle ... 

I just don`t think he went that far ... 

I just hope you find him ..


----------



## Orion (May 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I got the whole neighborhood looking for him. I hope he shows up!

I pray that an Eagle or a hawk didn't get him.


----------



## Orion (May 31, 2011)

YEAH!!!!!! Bob is back home!!!!!! My neighbor across the street called right before dinner to tell us Bob was in his side yard making a B line for the junk his next door neighbor keeps under his deck I ran right over and picked up Bob....he was none to happy that his Reign of Terror in a suburb of Washington D.C. was put to an abrupt end. I dont think he was ever 100 feet from my front door. Now I just pray that he didnt get into anything with pesticides in it.


----------



## jerobi2k (May 31, 2011)

awsome, my heart was going out to you, so nice to hear. maybe its time to build them a outdoor play pen


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 31, 2011)

Orion said:


> YEAH!!!!!! Bob is back home!!!!!! My neighbor across the street called right before dinner to tell us Bob was in his side yard making a B line for the junk his next door neighbor keeps under his deck I ran right over and picked up Bob....he was none to happy that his Reign of Terror in a suburb of Washington D.C. was put to an abrupt end. I dont think he was ever 100 feet from my front door. Now I just pray that he didnt get into anything with pesticides in it.



YAY! I'm so happy for you


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 31, 2011)

_Glad to hear he's back where he belongs . I would keep an eye on hopefully he didn't get into anything but you never know._


----------



## Kebechet (May 31, 2011)

Glad you got him back! Just to be safe I would check for ticks and the like- god only knows what he got into.


----------



## montana (May 31, 2011)

D.C. sounds like a great place for a giant lizard to get loose !!


----------



## Riplee (May 31, 2011)

Glad to hear that~!


----------



## Orion (Jun 1, 2011)

Bob seems OK this morning. I had checked him over real well when I picked him up no ticks, cuts or scratches. I will be keeping a close eye on him when I have him out now. I have plans for a pen in the back yard so they all can get outside and be contained.


----------

